
Software that comes with a computer - oblib
Last year I configured a Raspberry Pi with a web server and a database to use for developing an upgrade to a web app I&#x27;d written in Perl years ago.<p>During that process it occurred to me that a Pi can actually provide developers with a very cost effective application distribution method. One that opens up what could be huge new avenues for both app developers and software users.<p>For the user there is the obvious advantage of having the software and all your data, and the hardware it&#x27;s running on, in-house (as opposed to the cloud). For the developer, it means they can tune the entire platform for a specific app and&#x2F;or end user.<p>When I think about it, this seems a rather natural path in the evolution of both hardware and software and how it is delivered and used. It kind of brings the way software is distributed full circle.<p>In essence, instead of a computer coming with software we now have software that comes with a computer. Instead of &quot;installing it&quot; you access via wifi. And instead of a user being required to access their app from the internet the user connects their app to the internet when they choose to.<p>I&#x27;ve been playing with this concept for a few months now. It&#x27;s certainly doable now and with a bit more work it could be &quot;plug-n-play&quot;.<p>The question is, are we ready for software that comes with a computer?
======
brudgers
I share a similar view. The Rpi offers a way of packaging up an application as
an appliance.

